# Sibelius 7.5 crashing upon closing



## milesito (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi all,

Every time I close Sibelius 7, it crashes, whether I save or not. Any idea on what could be going on?

Thanks in advance for any perspective. I'm using Yosemite 10.10.5 on a late 2012 iMAC with the latest Sibelius 7.

Process: Sibelius 7.5 [2729]
Path: /Applications/Sibelius 7.5.app/Contents/MacOS/Sibelius 7.5
Identifier: com.avid.sibelius75
Version: 7.5.1 (7.5.1f209)
Code Type: X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process: ??? [1]
Responsible: Sibelius 7.5 [2729]
User ID: 501

Date/Time: 2016-11-05 21:41:55.459 -0700
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.10.5 (14F1912)
Report Version: 11
Anonymous UUID: 08574DAC-3C1B-0C45-1436-E8681C50327E


Time Awake Since Boot: 41000 seconds

Crashed Thread: 0 Sib - Main Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x00000000000004c0

VM Regions Near 0x4c0:
--> 
__TEXT 0000000100000000-00000001024ec000 [ 36.9M] r-x/rwx SM=COW /Applications/Sibelius 7.5.app/Contents/MacOS/Sibelius 7.5

Thread 0 Crashed:: Sib - Main Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0 com.avid.sibelius75 0x0000000100f6e900 ULProvider::~ULProvider() + 9315890
1 com.avid.sibelius75 0x0000000100d603b6 ULProvider::~ULProvider() + 7160040
2 com.avid.sibelius75 0x000000010058b570 non-virtual thunk to QFormInternal::QAbstractFormBuilderGadget::~QAbstractFormBuilderGadget() + 845456
3 com.avid.sibelius75 0x00000001005a2357 non-virtual thunk to QFormInternal::QAbstractFormBuilderGadget::~QAbstractFormBuilderGadget() + 939127


----------



## milesito (Nov 5, 2016)

A little more of this page, since we are character limited. any thoughts?
Process: Sibelius 7.5 [4980]
Path: /Applications/Sibelius 7.5.app/Contents/MacOS/Sibelius 7.5
Identifier: com.avid.sibelius75
Version: 7.5.1 (7.5.1f209)
Code Type: X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process: ??? [1]
Responsible: Sibelius 7.5 [4980]
User ID: 501

Date/Time: 2016-11-05 23:49:15.881 -0700
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.10.5 (14F1912)
Report Version: 11
Anonymous UUID: 08574DAC-3C1B-0C45-1436-E8681C50327E


Time Awake Since Boot: 49000 seconds

Crashed Thread: 0 Sib - Main Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x00000000000004c0

VM Regions Near 0x4c0:
--> 
__TEXT 0000000100000000-00000001024ec000 [ 36.9M] r-x/rwx SM=COW /Applications/Sibelius 7.5.app/Contents/MacOS/Sibelius 7.5

Thread 0 Crashed:: Sib - Main Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0 com.avid.sibelius75 0x0000000100f6e900 ULProvider::~ULProvider() + 9315890
1 com.avid.sibelius75 0x0000000100d603b6 ULProvider::~ULProvider() + 7160040
2 com.avid.sibelius75 0x000000010058b570 non-virtual thunk to QFormInternal::QAbstractFormBuilderGadget::~QAbstractFormBuilderGadget() + 845456
3 com.avid.sibelius75 0x00000001005a2357 non-virtual thunk to QFormInternal::QAbstractFormBuilderGadget::~QAbstractFormBuilderGadget() + 939127
4 com.avid.sibelius75 0x00000001005a22ca non-virtual thunk to QFormInternal::QAbstractFormBuilderGadget::~QAbstractFormBuilderGadget() + 938986
5 com.avid.sibelius75 0x000000010058c7a3 non-virtual thunk to QFormInternal::QAbstractFormBuilderGadget::~QAbstractFormBuilderGadget() + 850115
6 com.avid.sibelius75 0x000000010058c340 non-virtual thunk to QFormInternal::QAbstractFormBuilderGadget::~QAbstractFormBuilderGadget() + 848992
7 com.avid.sibelius75 0x0000000100177f79 boost::exception_detail::copy_boost_exception(boost::exception*, boost::exception const*) + 176543
8 com.avid.sibelius75 0x000000010017772b boost::exception_detail::copy_boost_exception(boost::exception*, boost::exception const*) + 174417
9 com.avid.sibelius75 0x0000000100177336 boost::exception_detail::copy_boost_exception(boost::exception*, boost::exception const*) + 173404
10 com.avid.sibelius75 0x0000000100176e96 boost::exception_detail::copy_boost_exception(boost::exception*, boost::exception const*) + 172220
11 com.avid.sibelius75 0x0000000100185890 boost::exception_detail::copy_boost_exception(boost::exception*, boost::exception const*) + 232118
12 com.avid.sibelius75 0x00000001001857a8 boost::exception_detail::copy_boost_exception(boost::exception*, boost::exception const*) + 231886
13 com.avid.sibelius75 0x0000000100185518 boost::exception_detail::copy_boost_exception(boost::exception*, boost::exception const*) + 231230
14 com.avid.sibelius75 0x0000000100183cea boost::exception_detail::copy_boost_exception(boost::exception*, boost::exception const*) + 225040
15 com.avid.sibelius75 0x00000001001f94c2 boost::exception_detail::copy_boost_exception(boost::exception*, boost::exception const*) + 706280
16 com.avid.sibelius75 0x00000001001f6bc1 boost::exception_detail::copy_boost_exception(boost::exception*, boost::exception const*) + 695783
17 com.avid.sibelius75 0x00000001001f6c0a boost::exception_detail::copy_boost_exception(boost::exception*, boost::exception const*) + 695856
18 com.avid.sibelius75 0x00000001006e706a ULProvider::~ULProvider() + 372124
19 com.avid.sibelius75 0x000000010070fa45 ULProvider::~ULProvider() + 538487
20 QtGui 0x0000000102adf368 QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) + 304
21 QtGui 0x0000000102adf5e9 QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) + 603
22 QtCore 0x0000000102849cd6 QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) + 104
23 QtCore 0x000000010284a0c3 QCoreApplicationPrivate::sendPostedEvents(QObject*, int, QThreadData*) + 557
24 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff8147ca01 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE0_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 17
25 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff8146eb8d __CFRunLoopDoSources0 + 269
26 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff8146e1bf __CFRunLoopRun + 927
27 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff8146dbd8 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 296
28 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff86d993dd _NSUnhighlightCarbonMenu + 272
29 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff86c97d41 _NSHandleCarbonMenuEvent + 374
30 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff86bcebfd _DPSNextEvent + 1828
31 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff86bcde58 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 346
32 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff86bc3af3 -[NSApplication run] + 594
33 QtGui 0x0000000102a994c0 QEventDispatcherMac:rocessEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop:rocessEventsFlag>) + 840
34 QtCore 0x0000000102847298 QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop:rocessEventsFlag>) + 394


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 6, 2016)

I think you need to post to the Sib forum. I doubt if anyone here is going to analyze your crash logs...


----------

